# in Excel Spalte auswerten...



## stephanfeltel (21. Februar 2005)

Hallo Excel-Fans,
ich hab folgendes Problem, was aber sicher für den einen oder andern von euch schnell zu lösen ist.

Ich möchte gern aus Tabellenblatt1 aus der Spalte A alle "Wörter" rausziehen und Sie in Tabellenblatt2 in Spalte A nacheinander auflisten. Allerdings dürfen die "Wörter" aus Blatt1 jeweils nur einmal vorkommen.

Bsp.:
Blatt1
A
aa1
bb2
aa1
bb2
aa1

dann sollte in Blatt2 SpalteA nur folgendes stehen:
aa1
bb2

ich wäre für brauchbare Tipps sehr dankbar.


----------



## hotschen (21. Februar 2005)

Entweder du löst das über Spezialfilter, oder wendest eine dieser Formeln an. (mit STRG+Shift+Enter bestätigen, die geschweiften Klammern NICHT mit eingeben.


----------



## stephanfeltel (21. Februar 2005)

@hotschen, danke für deine Hilfe. Hab genau gefunden was ich gesucht hatte. Besten Dank...


----------

